# AVN Niedersachsen's Gemeinschaftsfischen abgesagt...



## gründler (28. Juli 2019)

Aus *Angst* vor Reaktionen hat der Angelverein der das Gemeinschaftsfischen ausrichten wollte,abgesagt.

Am 11.08.2019 findet aber ein Grundelangeln an der Weser statt.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (29. Juli 2019)

Hallo miteinander,



gründler schrieb:


> Aus *Angst* vor Reaktionen hat der Angelverein der das Gemeinschaftsfischen ausrichten wollte,abgesagt.
> 
> Am 11.08.2019 findet aber ein Grundelangeln an der Weser statt.



als ich die Meldung das erste mal gelesen habe, dachte ich, das sei die übliche Nummer mit PeTra usw. ....

Jetzt habe ich mir´s noch mal genauer angeschaut und musste feststellen, dass der das AVN Gemeinschaftsangeln ausrichtende Verein aus *Angst vor der unteren Naturschutzbehörde *abgesagt hat.

Das ist für mich sehr irritierend. Aber um den Sachverhalt sinnvoll einordnen zu können braucht´s einfach mehr Fakten.

Kann dazu jemand, der die Situation vor Ort kennt, etwas sagen?
Ist das ersatzweise angesetzte Grundelfischen in Magelsen/Weser im selben Zuständigkeitsbereich der genannten unteren Naturschutzbehörde wie das abgesagte Gemeinschaftsfischen?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Ukel (30. Juli 2019)

Leider habe ich die E-Mail mit der Ausschreibung schon gelöscht, daher weiß ich nicht, wo das AVN- Angeln stattfinden sollte.
Eins ist aber gewiss: das Grundelangeln ist kein Ersatz dafür, das findet sowieso drei Mal im Jahr statt. Es ist sicherlich so zu verstehen, dass Interessierte ersatzweise doch bitte beim Grundeln mitmachen sollten oder können, wenn Ihnen das AVN-Angeln fehlen sollte.


----------



## Mefoangler53 (30. Juli 2019)

Ein weiterer Schritt auf dem Weg zum totalen Angelverbot.


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Juli 2019)

Mefoangler53 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Schritt auf dem Weg zum totalen Angelverbot.



@Mefoangler53  : Wie kommst Du zu dieser Aussage?

Dazu sollten vorher einige Fragen beantwortet sein =>

"Angst vor der unteren Naturschutzbehörde"? Warum Angst, wovor Angest, weshalb Angst, berechtigte Angst, unbegründete Angst?


----------



## Fischer45 (31. Juli 2019)

Bei diesen Wasser-Luft-Temperaturen kann ich diese Absage verstehen. Bei diesen Witterrungen werden sämtliche Gemeinschaftsfischen, Hegefischen hier im Verein abgesagt.


----------



## Wollebre (2. August 2019)

kann mal jemand erklären war die Temperatur damit zu tun hat?

Bin regelmäßig in Asien und dort wird mit Begeisterung auch bei 35 Grad geangelt....


----------



## Wünschelrute (2. August 2019)

Wollebre schrieb:


> kann mal jemand erklären war die Temperatur damit zu tun hat?
> 
> Bin regelmäßig in Asien und dort wird mit Begeisterung auch bei 35 Grad geangelt....



Aber da sind die Fische solche Zustände wohl auch gewohnt und konnten sich daran anpassen. Für die heimischen Fische ist so etwas wohl eher ein starker Eingriff.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. August 2019)

Wünschelrute schrieb:


> Aber da sind die Fische solche Zustände wohl auch gewohnt und konnten sich daran anpassen. Für die heimischen Fische ist so etwas wohl eher ein starker Eingriff.



Hallo,

so ist es. In Slowenien z.B. werden Salmonidengewässer gesperrt, wenn die Wassertemperatur über 15 Grad geht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. August 2019)

Der TE äußert sich leider nicht näher.


----------



## Fischer45 (2. August 2019)

Bei heißen Temperaturen ein Hegefischen oder
Gemeinschaftsangeln durchzuführen, finde ich schon grenzwertig, jedenfalls an unseren Gewässern,flach, mooring. Es mag wohl im Fluß anders aussehen, wenn der Wasserstand normal ist. Die Fische leiden schon an Sauerstoffmangel, dann werden sie Stunden im Setzkescher gehältert, gewogen, umgehältert in Transportbehälter und in ein anderes Gewässer ausgesetzt.
Die Verluste, na ja! 
Diese Fischen würde ich nur im Frühjahr, Herbst veranstalten. 
Ich werde jedenfalls Gemeinschaftsfischen im Sommer fernbleiben, obwohl ich immer gerne an diesen Veranstaltungen teilnehme.
Das ist meine Meinung, aber vielleicht sehe ich das auch verkehrt.


----------



## gründler (2. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der TE äußert sich leider nicht näher.




Moin

Nun ja Toni,ist halt "schwierig"......auch wenn ich das könnte......


Aber mit dem Wetter hat es weniger zu tun.



Zitat aus facebook AVN:

Laut Auskunft unseres Referenten für Gemeinschaftsfischen gibt es einen Vorstandsbeschluss des Gastgebers (Verein im LK OHZ), das Angeln nicht durchzuführen. Der Verein befürchtet offenbar Angelbeschränkungen durch die UNB im Zuge der Ausweisung von Natura2000 Schutzgebieten, wenn er ein großes Gemeinschaftsangeln ausrichtet.

mfg


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. August 2019)

Befürchtungen müssen nicht substanziell begründet sein.


----------



## gründler (2. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Befürchtungen müssen nicht substanziell begründet sein.




Sag das bitte dem Verein der Gastgeber sein wollte....

Angst ist halt auch ein "Geschäft" .....


mfg


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. August 2019)

Angst ist ein trauriges Zeichen von Hilflosigkeit, meist gepaart mit Unwissenheit, oft gepaart mit Rückratslosigkeit und Unfähigleit und Willenslosigkeit.

Was ich hier aber explizit nicht unterstelle.


----------



## Mefoangler53 (9. August 2019)

Betr.: Ein weiterer Schritt auf dem Weg zum totalen Angelverbot

Hallo @Toni_1962

ich habe jemand bei einem Krankenhausaufenthalt begleitet, und das war mir wichtiger als hier im Board zu schreiben. Ich möchte jetzt aber doch auf deine Frage, wie ich zu dieser Meinung komme, antworten.                                                                                                                                                                                            Hier wurde ja schon wieder schöngeredet, wieso das Gemeinschaftangeln abgesagt wurde.                                                                                                                    Das heiße Wetter und die Wassertemperaturen mussten herhalten. Dazu wurden als Beweis sogar Gewässersperrungen an  slowenischen Forellenflüssen bemüht.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               Tja, scheinbar ist es einfach so, dass die Angst vor der unteren Naturschutzbehörde der Grund ist. Ich bin mir sicher, dass diese Angst sogar begründet ist. Leider haben die Angler mal wieder zurückgesteckt. Es wurde wieder nachgegeben und ein Stück Miteinander hergeschenkt.                                                                                       Das Ganze passt genau in das Peta Schema, Angler zu stigmatisieren und zu denunzieren. Stück für Stück wird von den Rechten und Möglichkeiten der Angler abgeknabbert, bis es zu einem endgültigen Verbot kommt.                                                                                                                                                                     Als Beispiel ist hier der LK Nienburg zu nennen, der in der Weser ein generelles Angelverbot durchsetzen möchte.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Im LK Heidekreis soll (ist?) die Aller auf ganzer Länge NSG werden. Ja, noch wird zugesichert, dass die Angler davon kaum betroffen sind, aber mit dieser Einstufung sind künftigen Einschränkungen Tür und Tor geöffnet.                                                                                                                                                                                    All diese Vorkommnisse (s. auch den neusten Peta Aufruf) haben zu meiner Aussage geführt.                                                                                                                 Wer kämpft kann verlieren. Wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren. Bei den Anglern vermisse ich das Kämpfen. Wir schaffen es nicht einmal popelige 50 000 Unterschriften für eine Petition gegen Peta zusammenzubekommen.                                                                                                                                                                      Abgesehen davon, glaube ich nicht an den Erfolg einer solchen Eingabe, da unsere Politiker viel zu viel Schiss haben und sich sicherlich nicht gegen den heutigen Mainstream stellen würden.                                                                                                                                                                                                                  Wie du ja selbst in einem anderen Post erkannt hast: Befürchtungen müssen nicht substanziell begründet sein.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. August 2019)

Richtig, Befürchtungen müssen nicht substantiell begründet sein, da sind wir uns einig. Deswegen gibt es nur Vermutungen, aber keine Gewissheit. Ich würde mir daher nie anmaßen, "sicher" zu sein, und anderes als Schönreden abzuwürdigen.


----------



## Wünschelrute (11. August 2019)

Den Zweck von Petitionen stelle ich auch ganz allgemein in Frage. Mir fällt nicht ein einziger Fall ein, bei dem Politiker den Forderungen einer solchen Petition nachgekommen sind.
Hat für mich was von Opium für's Volk. So lange, wie die durchschnittliche Zeit für das Unterschreiben der Petition beim Bürger dauert, so lange beschäftigt man sich in der Politik damit. Wenn überhaupt.


----------



## nostradamus (11. August 2019)

Wünschelrute schrieb:


> Den Zweck von Petitionen stelle ich auch ganz allgemein in Frage. Mir fällt nicht ein einziger Fall ein, bei dem Politiker den Forderungen einer solchen Petition nachgekommen sind.
> Hat für mich was von Opium für's Volk. So lange, wie die durchschnittliche Zeit für das Unterschreiben der Petition beim Bürger dauert, so lange beschäftigt man sich in der Politik damit. Wenn überhaupt.



hi,
bin da absolut anderer meinung. 
als beispiel schau dir mal die Bienen-petition in bayern an!


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. August 2019)

Petitionen sind täglich Brot.
Bestandteil der demokratischen Grundrechte und auch Online-Peditionen durchaus sinnvoll und auch erfolgreich.


----------



## Wünschelrute (11. August 2019)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> bin da absolut anderer meinung.
> als beispiel schau dir mal die Bienen-petition in bayern an!



Ja doch, gebe ich dir Recht. Aber da ist man auch auf die Straße gegangen und hat die Leute involviert. Man war überall präsent. Außerdem war das Thema auch vorher schon deutschlandweit in vielen Medien und quasi jeder hat darüber gesprochen. Das hatte einen viel offizielleren Charakter.
Ich spezifiziere daher und sage Online-Petitionen. Die haben etwa den Effekt eines Like bei Facebook.

Aber schaden kann es natürlich nicht, die Petition zu unterzeichnen. Ich gehe bloß davon aus, dass auch 500.000 Unterschriften aus ganz Deutschland nicht sonderlich viel bringen würden.


----------



## Meefo 46 (11. August 2019)

Egal ob Petitionen eine Auswirkung haben sie sind ein mittel des Widerstandes.

Und bei der Absagen lese ich für mich mal wieder vorauseilenden Gehorsam heraus ,nur auf diese Art werden wir mit Sicherheit unsere Position nur weiter schwächen,
gegenwehr wäre hier wichtiger .


----------

